# Tried my new scent



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I just made a batch of soap with my new scent that I ordered and it just came in the mail today. I used Pink Grapefruit(CP) from essentialwholesale.com It smells awesome.

I followed the general soap making process and used a SB. My question is it never turned clear so I never new when emulsion was. I did use all GM and no water for my liquid. I ran my recipe through the lye calc at thesage.com and followed there directions. I did get it to trace and it is now in the mold.

Also how do you get your soap to be white or at least a light tan. Mine always turns out a medium tan color no matter what I put into it as far as scents etc. I freeze my GM before mixing with lye, and stir it in a ice bath and it still turns orange! I don't know what else to do.

Karla


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Karla,
Emulsion is when you all mix the oils and lye mixture together, along with the rest of the ingredients. Sometimes its clear and sometimes its milky. Using 100% GM you are going to be milky, with your FO :shrug. I haven't done any Pink Grapefruit so I have no idea how it acts during emulsion or how it comes to trace. If it didn't seize you should be good to go. 
As far as color, I do believe Pink Grapefruit being a citrus gets hot, so it could be temp. Thats my take on it.
The only time I've gotten close to white was when using lard and 100% GM and keeping it cold. 
Tammy


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Good to know. I added a few drops of red coloring to make pink and I just looked into the mold and it is still a pinkish color so maybe it will stay that way!

I ordered several new scents and am dying to try them all. i got the soap bug bad! dance: You guys weren't lying when you said once you make your own soap you will never buy commercial soap again. 

My dad asks me every day, "Is the soap ready yet?" :rofl

Karla


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have found that oils also make a difference in the color of the soap. Lard is whiter, palm is darker etc. 
Glad your soap did well. I have learned to embrace the tan. Doesn't seem to bother anyone that buys it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, my DD always asks, "Why is all of our soap brown?" Ok, well it's not all brown exactly (except my pumpkin soap that I did last week, that is VERY brown...now that I think of it, the color is almost exactly that of a Texas Sheet Cake) but it is definitely tan. Except recipes where I did aloe vera juice with the lye and added milk at trace. The color might still change. I when I unmolded my pumpkin soap, it was brown on the top but bright orange where it had been in the mold. It's all brown now. But the FO I used was supposed to discolor to a tan color, so I guess it's not really surprising. I wonder if it's still orange in the middles of the bars....


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, it is still orange in the middle! My Black Vanilla that is almost black is still orange in the middle if you cut it, even 5 months later, just not as orange as it was before, eventually it is only lighter brown. THe soap stays dark as you use it usually because it oxidizes as it shrinks.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Getting the color you want is a challenge. So far at least, it hasn't been an issue with buyers. One exception is pink, which I get by adding a little rose clay. You can get lighter soap by having everything pretty cool when you mix, and keeping it cool. Some people pre-chill the mold, & put it in the freezer right after they pour.

Tom


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought essentialwholesale.com only sold EO's? Have they added FO's?


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

They only sell the EO's and EO blends. The Pink Grapefruit is an EO. :biggrin 

Unmolded and cut today! Still smells awesome and is a nice light pink color.

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tanya you are technically correct though....there was this huge thread on how many fake EO's are being sold as EO blends which contain FO's and other synthetics that make FO's. They aren't technically just the Essenes of the fruit, plant etc... Even talking to those in the business (of manufacturing not of selling) the whole idea of triple distilled or 5X or 3X to get more concentrated it simply means it's less diluted. Not a popular subject of course. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

The key to getting light cream almost white soap using all milk is in the mixing IMO when I do it I have my milk frozen in a gal baggie laid flat in the freezer. I just put it in my bucket and chop it into, oh maybe 3 x 4 or 2 in pieces with a knife then sit bucket in sink of ice water which sometime I put rock salt in. I then sprinkle the lye slowly/very slowly over the frozen milk stirring constantly. This all helps keep the heat down thus not burning your milk. Keep in mind too that anything w/vannilla is going to darken your soap along with different oils and many other scents.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:yeahthat I know most soapers soap at room temp. I am happy that its fall, I can soap soap soap because I like to soap in the cold. Just had this discussion. I am sure if I used different oils and butters instead of my normal stuff I'd have problems too but found with my recipe it works better cold. Frozen milk, beat to a pulp for most scents or like with the Honeysuckle or Sweetheart Baby Rose FO's a milk block. Turns out the same every time. I quite using hemp a long time ago. Its would give a icky greenish color, yuck! Tam


----------

